
Multilingual presidents of United States - njx
https://my.infocaptor.com/dash/i.php?viz=mtqzywqz
======
dudul
Interesting but completely unreadable. Was it really the best format to show
this information?

~~~
minimaxir
It got 11 points on /r/dataisbeautiful, so it must be good! :P

[https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/3lfqfv/mul...](https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/3lfqfv/multilingual_presidents_of_the_united_states_oc/)

~~~
dudul
2 of the top 3 comments:

"Those lines are nearly impossible to trace, especially since they are all
gray."

"This is interesting data, but the visualization is not beautiful. It's
incredibly hard to read."

